# Welcher Router



## nchristoph (17. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Folgendes Problem: 

Ich muss ein 2 Familienhaus mit WLan ausrüsten und weis nicht welchen Router ich dafür verwenden soll.

Ich muss damit ne 50 cm starke Decke mit Bodenheizung und mehrere Wände durchdringen.

Im moment hab ich einen Netgear Rangemax mit 108 mbit, hab aber in der unteren Wohnung nur 5 - 15 % leistung. Power Lan hab ich auch schon versucht, hat aber nicht wirklich was gebracht da die beiden Wohnungen galvanisch getrennt sind. 

Mit Accesspoint hab ichs auch versucht, Signal wird nur unbedeutend besser so 5%.

Auch das abschalten der Software die dabei war bei den Wlan Sticks bringt nichts.

Kabel ziehen geht auch nicht da keine übrigen Schläuche da sind.

Also meine Frage an euch: Gibt es eine bessere Variante als Netgear, wenn ja welche?


----------



## kalle123456 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

was sich bei mir bewert hast ist eine neue Fimeware auf den Router aufspielen- von dd-wrt es werden mittlerweile verschiedene Modelle unterstützt. Mit der neuen Firmware kannst du die Leistung verdoppeln, weiterhin gab es in einer der letzten CT Ausgaben eine Beschreibung für eine yagi Antenne. Alles zusammen sollte dir mehr Leistung verschaffen und denke daran das einsetzen von boostern etc ist in Deutschland verboten.

Gruss


----------



## nchristoph (17. September 2008)

Danke für die Antwort Kalle.

Gilt das Verbot auch für Österreich?

Der Router hat 7 Interne Antennen, daher kann ich diese nicht austauschen.

Edit: 
Mein Router wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Hat sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------



## PC Heini (18. September 2008)

Nun, eine Idee wäre vlt noch ne externe Antenne. Mit der könntest Du den Zwischenboden überwinden. ( Sofern Dein Router dafür ausgerüstet ist ) Schau mal bei Pearl mit der Art Nr. PX-1017-15 Da kannste Dir das Teil mal ansehen. Auf der gleichen Seite weiters unten hats nochmals eine.
Dies wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Leider kann ich keine externe Antenne anbringen da 7 Interne


----------



## PC Heini (18. September 2008)

Da wahrscheinlich alle Wohnungen ne Bodenheizung haben werden, würde ich mich in einem Fachgeschäft beraten lassen. Sollte das mit den Bodenheizungen nicht stimmen, so würde ich den Router anderst platzieren. Sonst halt nen Router zutun, an dem ne externe Antenne montierbar wäre.


----------



## port29 (18. September 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht werde ich mit meiner Antwort jetzt auf ein paar Kritiker stoßen, aber einen WRT Router mit über 200mw in den eigenen vier Wänden zu betreiben, halte ich für glatten Selbstmord. Man ist im Alltag schon genug EM Strahlung Ausgesetzt, da muss eine Dauerbestrahlung nicht mehr sein. Auch Richtfunk Antennen werden dich da nicht weiterbringen, denn du willst ja durch eine 50cm dicke Decke, die außerdem noch hinter einem Metallschild ist. 

In so einem Fall würde ich dir persönlich etwas anderes empfehlen. Das bereits genannte WRT54G(L) Modell ist schon der richtige Router für dich. Nur würde ich das Ding nicht in der Wohnung aufstellen, sondern auf der Terrasse / Balkon, irgendwo draußen. Den Router betreibt man dann als Repeater. Damit würdest du von außen die andere Wohnung kommen. 

Eine alternative zu dem ganzen WLAN Zeugs ist dein Telefonkabel, das wahrscheinlich in beiden Wohnungen liegt. Darüber kannst du schon problemlos ein bis zu 100MBit schnelles Netzwerk aufbauen.


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Ok abgesehn davon das ich von dem ganzen Elektrosmog zeugs nichts halte danke für den tip.

Nur weiteres Problem: Kein Telefonkabel in beiden Wohnungen

Und wieso Metallschild?

Ich hab mal ein bissel bei Conrad geschaut und hab den hier gefunden

ZYXEL NBG-460N GIGABIT WLAN-N ROUTER

Schaut so aus als wäre das hier ein ganz guter Router für meine zwecke: 3 Richtantennen, abschraubbar und 300 mbit max. Übertragungsrate sollte ausreichen mit den entsprechenden Empfängern oder?


----------



## port29 (18. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, welche Fußbodenheizung du hast. Aber die, die ich kenne, sind dicht nebeneinander liegende Rohre. Bei mir im Bad habe ich ich selbst auch eine, die ist aber elektrisch. Bei einer elektrischen verspreche ich dir, dass absolut keine EM Wellen heile durchkommen. 

Mit dem ZYXEL Router wirst du nicht glücklich werden, dass kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen. 

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a172494.html

Das Teil kostet nur die Hälfte und bietet mit der DD-WRT Firmware um so mehr Features. 

Oder eine Alternative dazu (die ich überall einsetze), sind die ALIX Boards: http://www.alix-board.de/produkte/alix2c3.html


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Ich habe eine mit Wassergefüllte Bodenheizung.

Ich fahr morgen mal zu Conrad und lass mich von denen mal beraten. Bin mal gespannt was dir mir empfehlen.

Die Alix boards sind mir zu Profimässig. Da lass ich die Finger von.

Der Techniker, der bei uns das neue Modem installiert hat, meinte alles nur kein Netgear, D-Link und Linksysklump, warum hat er allerdings nicht gesagt.


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Ok war heute noch bei Conrad und die haben mir auch nicht weiterhelfen können.

Mir ist aber eine andere Idee gekommen:

Wann ich mit Power-Lan ins Zimmer über den Computerraum meiner Eltern gehe und dort einen Leistungsstärkeren Router aufbaue, müsste doch hinhauen oda?

Ich müsste nur einen mit Richtantennen kaufen wo ich die Antennen auch austauschen kann.

Jetzt ist halt nur die Frage: einen Router mit b,g,n Standard? Oder nur einen b,g? Ich sollte wahrscheinlich auch darauf achten, das die oben erwähnte Firmware funktioniert denk ich mal.

Kann mir da wer einen Tipp geben?


----------



## kalle123456 (18. September 2008)

Powerlan hat nichts mit WLAn zutun und du brauchst dafür auch keine Antennen, aber es wäre eine Alternative- wenn eure Stromverkabelung es zulässt. Probiere es wirklich mit Accesspoint zu arbeiten, deren Aufgabe nur darin besteht das Signal weiterzuleiten. In Baghdad zum Beispiel ist Internet nur über Satellit verfügbar und deswegen ziemlich teuer, deswegen setzten die Jungs dort 3Watt Booster ein, somit reicht das Wlan 10km weit und sie können es dann verkaufen. Ich selber denke auch es ist absolut gesundheitschädlich und außerdem verboten(andersrum die WIFI Technik beruht darauf). Aber die Möglichkeit einen Accespoint dazwischen zuschalten, der nur weiterleitet ist völlig ok.

Gruss


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Accesspoint hab ich auch schon versucht, der hat das Signal wie bereits gesagt nur um ca. 5 - 10% verstärkt.

Das mit den 3Watt boostern ist sicherlich nicht ganz gesund aber das hab ich nicht vor zu machen.

Ich werd einfach mal versuchen, das mit nem stärkeren Router hinzukriegen. wenn nicht, werd ich wohl oder übel Bohren müssen.

Danke erstmal


----------



## kalle123456 (18. September 2008)

Was ist denn mit Powerlan, checke das mal! Der Accesspoint, funktioniert natürlich nur als Repeater, das bedeutet er muß schon in beiden Richtungen optimal  positioniert sein.


----------



## PC Heini (18. September 2008)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Hab mir nochmals alle Beiträge durchgelesen. Habe keine Einwände. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage; Wie bekommen die Leute in dem Haus ihr TV Signal rein? Via Kabel oder via Satelit? Wenn via Kabel, könnte man da noch was deichseln. Wenn via Satelit, wirds wieder komplizierter.


----------



## nchristoph (18. September 2008)

Wir kriegen Internet und Fernsehen über Kabel rein.

Powerlan geht nicht weil die Wohnung galvanisch getrennt sind. Und versucht hab ichs auch schon. Die beiden Teile finden sich nicht gegenseitig


----------



## kalle123456 (18. September 2008)

> Wenn via Kabel, könnte man da noch was deichseln.


die Lösung würde mich echt interessieren


----------



## port29 (19. September 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> In Baghdad zum Beispiel ist Internet nur über Satellit verfügbar und deswegen ziemlich teuer, deswegen setzten die Jungs dort 3Watt Booster ein, somit reicht das Wlan 10km weit und sie können es dann verkaufen.



Für 10km brauchst du keine 3Watt Booster. Mein längstes WLAN Netzwerk ging über ca. 3,5 km. Das WLAN war ein temporärer Aufbau mit zwei Cisco Aironet APs ausgestattet mit je zwei 11dBi Yagi Antennen. Mit den 3,5km war ich aber sicherlich auch nicht am Ende des Netzes. Mit genauer Ausrichtung hätte ich bestimmt 5-6km erreichen können. Dieser Aufbau war 2003.

Im Vergleich zu Heute hat die Kabel und Anschlussqualität deutlich zugenommen, bessere Antennen sind erschwinglicher geworden. 

Nicht desto trotz zweifle ich daran, dass Richtfunkantennen durch die Wände kommen. Wie ich bereits gesagt habe, ich würde mit Repeatern arbeiten, die außerhalb des Hauses stehen.


----------



## nchristoph (19. September 2008)

Nur hab ich da das Problem das, wenn es Regnet, alles rund ums Haus der Witterung ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## port29 (19. September 2008)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Nur hab ich da das Problem das, wenn es Regnet, alles rund ums Haus der Witterung ausgesetzt ist.



Das sollte das kleinste Problem sein. Man baut einfach ein Gehäuse um den Router herum, dass wetterfest ist. Hier ist z.B. so ein Do It Yourself Projekt:

http://www.2xlc.de/outdoor_wrt.html


----------



## PC Heini (19. September 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> die Lösung würde mich echt interessieren



Sorry, geht auch nicht. Falscher Gedankengang meinerseits. 

Wie sähe es aus, wenn man den WLanrouter im Treppenhaus befestigt? Gibts in dem Haus nen Lüftungsschacht, wo man ev ein Kabel einziehen könnte?
Sonst habe ich keine Ideen mehr.
Viel Glück.


----------



## nchristoph (19. September 2008)

Nein gibt es leider nicht.
Ich versuchs mal mit Repeater und wenn das nicht hinhaut, werd ich auf meine Power-Lan/2ter Router Lösung umsteigen.

Danke an alle


----------

